# New rescue... already gone!



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I just wanted to share the picture of this little guy. He was fine, just hungy as he hadn't learned to forage or fly yet. I fattened him a bit and he learned to eat. I've already taken him to the shop of the lady who releases my pigeons, so he can get proper socialization. He'll be in the flock before learning to fly!










Besides being starved, he looked healthy, nice poops, and everything. I'll check on him soon!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, sometimes those come up. 

Just a young one who didn't really get the hang of feeding themselves....they are generally healthy, but oftentimes very confused and very underweight; and just in need of some food and water...an a little respite from the stress and activity of learning how to make it.

I call those visits "pit stops".

I have one fella who was brought to me on Sunday, exactly same situation. He'll likely be released within the week, after some fattening up and a couple of quick Soft-Release sessions....


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Hahaha, great name!

It's nice to find these guys once in a while c:. Just a week or two at most, and ready to go!


----------

